# Wings Airpower Magazine trading?



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Not sure if the Mods will allow this, but I was wondering if anyone else collects Wings and Airpower magazine back issues and would like to trade, issue for issue, with me (and others I would suppose) in an attempt to fill holes in there collection by only paying postage.

If you are interested (and it's allowed) I would love to hear back from you via PM, and I will send a list of the issues I have to trade (only).

I'm looking for the following:

WINGS

Issues Needed

Vol. 2	No. 1	Feb 1972
No. 6	Dec 

Vol. 3	No. 1	Feb 1973
No. 5	Oct 

Vol. 4	No. 1	Feb 1974
No. 2	April 
No. 3	June 
No. 4	Aug 

Vol. 5	No. 3	June 1975

Vol. 6	No. 4	Aug 1976
No. 6	Dec

Vol. 10	No. 2	April 1980
No. 3	June (a new need, after Job sent)
No. 4	Aug

Vol. 12	No. 1	Feb 1982 

Vol. 13	No. 3	June 1983
No. 5	Oct 

Vol. 16	No. 4	Aug 1986 

Vol. 32	No. 2	April 2002


Vol. 36 (2006)
No. 11 Nov <- This issue may not actually exist. Wings Airpower stopped being published as seperate magazines at around this time. From this point forward they were published as "Wings Airpower".

Vol. 37 (2007) Now published as "Wings Airpower". Not sure of the number of issues in this year. It is likely 6, but I listed 12 just in case.
No. 1 Jan
No. 3 March
No. 5 May
No. 6 June
No. 7 July
No. 8 Aug
No. 9 Sept
No. 10 Oct
No. 11 Nov
No. 12 Dec

I think from what I found out the last issue was, APRIL 2007 VOL.37 NO.4

AIRPOWER

Issues Needed

Vol. 3 (1973)
No. 4 July

Vol. 7 (1977)
No. 1 Jan

Vol. 8 (1978)
No. 1 Jan
No. 3 May
No. 4 July

Vol. 9 (1979)
No. 3 May
No. 6 Nov

Vol. 13 (1983)
No. 1 Jan
No. 6 Nov

Vol. 14 (1984)
No. 2 March

Vol. 16 (1986)
No. 4 July

Vol. 34 (2004)
No. 1 Jan

Vol. 35 (2005) - NOTE: No. have changed from 1 thru 6 to 1 thru 11, though there are still only 6 issues to a year.
No. 11 Nov

Vol. 36 (2006)
No. 11 Nov <- This issue may not actually exist. Wings Airpower stopped being published as seperate magazines at around this time. From this point forward they were published as "Wings Airpower".


Vol. 37 (2007) Now published as "Wings Airpower". Not sure of the number of issues in this year. It is likely 6, but I listed 12 just in case.
No. 1 Jan
No. 3 March
No. 5 May
No. 6 June
No. 7 July
No. 8 Aug
No. 9 Sept
No. 10 Oct
No. 11 Nov
No. 12 Dec

I think from what I found out the last issue was, APRIL 2007 VOL.37 NO.4

Regards, Jim


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Jim. I took screen shots of this thread in case it isn't allowed. I was just getting ready to chuck mine, maybe a hundred of so mags. It'll take a little time but if I find any on the list they're yours. In return, see if you can get a state named after me.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

George,

You are the man! Oh and by the way, they are likely using the pictures you sent to apply the camo. Thought you would like to know!

Jim


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2013)

If so, my late great aunt's cat had puppies and if anyone wants to trade, feel free to contact me by smoke signals....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2013)

Jan's been at the 'T Stoff' again ........................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Was wondering what Jan was going on about. Thanks for setting me straight Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Waititng to upgrade my communicationsystem to drums...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2013)

As the 'Geordie' said "War drums?". To which the reply was "No, they're theirs". Ba-dum!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is your hat...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2013)

......umbrella..


----------



## hub (Aug 15, 2013)

Jim

I have collected close to all the issues exept for a few from the last couple of years.
I have got quite a few duplicates so I'll check your list and let you know.

cheers 

Mike


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

Any holes in your collection that I can fill with duplicated that I have?

Jim


----------



## hub (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim
So far I can only find 1 issue your chasing Wings vol 9 no 4
I'll keep looking, I need about 14 to complete my collection

Airpower

JANUARY	2001	VOL.31 NO.1
MARCH	2001	VOL.31 NO.2
MAY 2002	VOL.32 NO.3
JULY 2003	VOL.33 NO.4
NOVEMBER	2003	VOL.33 NO.6
JULY 2004	VOL.34 NO.7
MARCH	2005	VOL.35 NO.3
NOVEMBER	2006	VOL.36 NO.11

Wings

JUNE 2006	VOL.36 NO.5
AUGUST	2006	VOL.36 NO.8
OCTOBER	2006	VOL.36 NO.10
DECEMBER	2006	VOL.36 NO.12 
FEBRUARY	2007	VOL.37 NO.2
APRIL 2007	VOL.37 NO.4

I think from what I found out the last issue was, APRIL 2007 VOL.37 NO.4

Mike


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike,

I'm sorry, it doesn't look like I have any of the issues you are looking for. All of mine are much earlier. Regardless, I sent you the list of issues I have surplus in a PM.

Jim


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry Jim, I've got nothing. And Mike, nothing matched your list as well.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for looking anyway George. I appreciate it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2014)

To all,

I've been pretty successful in my hunt and need only the following:

AIRPOWER

Vol. 34 ( 2004) No. 1 Jan

WINGS

Vol. 18 ( 1988 ) No. 5 Oct

Vol. 21 ( 1991) No. 2 April No. 4 August

Vol. 34 ( 2004) No. 10 Oct

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Down to the last one I need!

WINGS

Vol. 34 ( 2004) No. 10 Oct

Huzza!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice detective work there Jim.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Gents! Don't hesitate to ask if you need some info!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2014)

DONE!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2014)

Jim, you have an enviable library, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Well done on hunting them down Jim!

Does this help at all?
http://magazine3k.com/magazine/military/81279/wings-magazine-2004-10-vol.34-no.10.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

NICE Wayne!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah great link Wayne! Nothing like the feel of paper, but this would be useful for some of those foreign language mags that I just can't justify spending money on. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2014)

Right back at you amigo!


----------



## snrajan (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello chaps,
A post here from a guy now in Chicago but actually living in India. I am a collector of books and magazines and have a decent collection of airplane magazines and aircplane books and also lot of Aircraft Profiles (from the UK publisher Profile Publications now defunct I guess). If there is anyone of you wanting to dump your magazines or books just mail me at [email protected] and I can get in touch with you on how to get the books or mags across. I can pay for the postage if it is not much. I will be in Chicago till May first week and then back home. I am mainly interested in WW1 and WW2 period and not the modern jet age period. I know this is a long shot but no harm in asking.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2016)

Absolutely no harm in asking. Unfortunately I have sold or traded away all my surplus. The last bit going about a month ago. Good luck though.


----------



## pinehilljoe (Sep 7, 2016)

I just gave my collection to a friend of my daughters two years ago an aspiring plane nut, I've been storing them for years, I had complete collection from 74. I almost wish i had sliced the magazines in down the fold and thrown them on the high speed scanner to pdf them.


----------



## bradpennock (Jan 7, 2017)

The entire collection (1971-2007) of Wings & Airpower magazines have been professionally scanned and made available as searchable PDF files on CDs and DVDs at: AirWingMedia.com | Wings & Airpower aviation history magazines on CD and DVD


----------



## pinehilljoe (Jan 8, 2017)

bradpennock said:


> The entire collection (1971-2007) of Wings & Airpower magazines have been professionally scanned and made available as searchable PDF files on CDs and DVDs at: AirWingMedia.com | Wings & Airpower aviation history magazines on CD and DVD



I love this, thinking more about it $125 isn't that bad. I'm going to think about it, I wish you had posted this before xmas!


----------

